# Drac of the Dead



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Since everyone is Building Excellent renditions of Bela I wanted to do a different take on him. With a little kit-bash of the kit I came up with Drac of the Dead. The Bela head will not go to waste, his head will go onto my Barnabas Collins body so I can Make Bela's charater from Plan 9:thumbsup:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Now that's KOOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

That does look cool.
I like it when a new kit comes out and we get to see all the different ideas that people come up with to build them.
Els


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is my Plan 9 Bela/Barnabas conversion:thumbsup:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks good exellent take on drac:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's a really cool idea! 

Sean


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This idea of switching heads is becoming contagious. I wouldn't be surprised if one of those vampire bodies would end up with either Count Chocula or Barney's head.:tongue:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got a Tamiya Nato/flat black mix laid down on Drac for a base coat. I have been tinkering around with the idea if I can accomadate the 1931 vampire bee coffin on to the base.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Doing a Vallejo run on Drac with the airbrush and I went with a red plum for the inside of the cape.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

For the spirit of Halloween I finished up Drac of the Dead, painted him and the base with Vallejo Model Air paint. Everybody have a Great Halloween!:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I really like this, very imaginative, and very well executed.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Great ideas, and extremely nice outcome on the paint job.

James


----------

